

Show HN: Appbase – Data synchronization library for writing 100% clientside apps - sidi
http://beta.appbase.io

======
acazsouza
What's the difference between Firebase?
[[https://www.firebase.com/](https://www.firebase.com/)]

~~~
sidi
Firebase is great for building real-time apps, and it uses a tree topology to
model data. Fundamentally, we are using a graph topology to model data which
has some interesting upsides, for instance, data denormalization is not
needed.

~~~
acazsouza
I read that the reasons they choose a tree structure is because of the speed.
A tree structure with no cycles make sense to have a better speed. How do you
compare this issues in firebase and appbase?

~~~
sidi
Imo, latency difference shouldn't be huge between a tree/graph data topology.
Graph traversals for our read requests takes less than 10ms.

------
yashsaxena
This sounds pretty useful. Would like to see more tutorials

~~~
sidi
We have a tutorial for building a chat app in Javascript here -
[http://appbase.io/tutorial.html](http://appbase.io/tutorial.html).

We will be adding more dynamic tutorials in the future!

------
fiatjaf
Are you running a proprietary graph DB?

------
shubhendu123
Very useful.....loved the product

------
mrunmayi
Wonderful product. Really grt !

------
felipebyrro
Great! Wanna try!

------
sahilshah0801
Great work

